# Sexy Bald Men Thread



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

Post all your sexy bald men here:


----------



## prettyful (Mar 14, 2013)

Vin Diesel ♥


----------



## monotonous (Feb 1, 2013)




----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)




----------



## tbyrfan (Feb 24, 2011)




----------



## HappyFriday (Jul 21, 2013)

^ MY EYES! MY EYES! IT'S BURNS US! IT BURNS US! AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH MURDERER! FIEND! TERRORISM! BLASPHEMY! RASPUTIN! I'M BLIND! *jumps out of the window*

EDIT:










Phew feel much better. Laser eye surgery really does work.


----------



## Still Waters (Sep 18, 2008)

tbyrfan said:


>


Very first one I thought of!!


----------



## markwalters2 (Mar 18, 2013)

It's about time for the less well-endowed.


----------



## IveGotToast (Jan 1, 2013)




----------



## Mersault (Dec 18, 2012)




----------



## ShadyGFX (Jul 18, 2012)

IveGotToast said:


>


Community season 5  
(Has nothing to do with he thread, I'm just exited lol)


----------



## zomgz (Aug 17, 2009)




----------



## Mersault (Dec 18, 2012)

And of course:


----------



## Moceanu (Jun 29, 2013)




----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

They at least save a few bucks on shampoo.


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

Wheres aff? This thread is deficient in *****ing.


----------



## Mousey9 (Dec 27, 2012)




----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

KelsKels said:


> Wheres aff? This thread is deficient in *****ing.


We were all thinking it but you didn't have to go and blurt it out. :lol


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

Monotony said:


> We were all thinking it but you didn't have to go and blurt it out. :lol


Sorry Monots. Can I call you Monots?


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

KelsKels said:


> Sorry Monots. Can I call you Monots?


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

Monotony said:


>


----------



## dontwaitupforme (Feb 23, 2013)




----------



## _AJ_ (Jan 23, 2008)

yeah!! picard is my hero!


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)




----------



## nullptr (Sep 21, 2012)

This is close enough to bald for me. Me and him rule over you mortals.


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

KelsKels said:


> Wheres aff? This thread is deficient in *****ing.


I knew someone was going to mention him lol ><


----------



## Noll (Mar 29, 2011)




----------



## nullptr (Sep 21, 2012)




----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)




----------



## GangsterOfLove (Apr 23, 2013)

http://25.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_lpcb64LGe01qb4f04o1_400.jpg


----------



## tehuti88 (Jun 19, 2005)

Matt Scannell of Vertical Horizon:










Corey Stoll of _Law & Order: LA_:










ETA--eeh, sorry it's so big, the first image turned to a broken image as soon as I linked it so I replaced it and didn't realize! ops


----------



## RadioactivePotato (Jan 6, 2013)




----------



## Bawsome (Jan 8, 2013)

Man crush coming trough


----------



## Valtron (Jul 6, 2013)

Does he count?


----------



## alenclaud (Mar 31, 2013)

Sean Connery


----------



## AllToAll (Jul 6, 2011)

tehuti88 said:


> Corey Stoll of _Law & Order: LA_:
> 
> Big
> 
> ...


----------



## AmandaMarie87 (Apr 24, 2013)

Sean Connery:


----------



## afff (Dec 27, 2012)

Half these people aren't bald and all of the. Would look better with hair.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

Branch Warren


----------



## tehuti88 (Jun 19, 2005)

afff said:


> Half these people aren't bald and all of the. Would look better with hair.


1. You then have an incredibly narrow definition of what "bald" means, as in, only your condition seems to have the right to be considered "baldness."

2. The two guys I linked I think would not look so cute with hair. Their baldness makes them more attractive. In my opinion. Which I know you will just brush off, but it's MY opinion, I know what I like, so nyeh. :b


----------



## afff (Dec 27, 2012)

tehuti88 said:


> 1. You then have an incredibly narrow definition of what "bald" means, as in, only your condition seems to have the right to be considered "baldness."
> 
> 2. The two guys I linked I think would not look so cute with hair. Their baldness makes them more attractive. In my opinion. Which I know you will just brush off, but it's MY opinion, I know what I like, so nyeh. :b


 1. Bald is bald. A guy with a mohawk isn't bald and a guy with a slightly receding hairline isn't bald. NW1-NW4 can't be considered bald. Unless they shave.
2. The only way they look better bald than they do with hair is if they had bad haircuts in the first place.


----------



## meepie (Jun 20, 2010)

afff said:


> Half these people aren't bald and all of the. Would look better with hair.


More than half are bald. I agree you have a narrow definition of bald. If they were anymore bald I think they would have dented heads.


----------



## Mersault (Dec 18, 2012)

point being that hair is not really what makes one good-looking or not.


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)




----------



## alenclaud (Mar 31, 2013)

You guys are so nit picky! Hopefully this one is bald enough:

Ben Kingsley


----------



## BillDauterive (Oct 24, 2012)




----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)




----------



## tehuti88 (Jun 19, 2005)

How could I forget? :eek


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)




----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)




----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

Voldemort.


----------



## HopelessAtLife (Aug 1, 2013)

Pfffffft, these punks got nothing on me. Just gaze upon my beauty :teeth


----------

